# Itoh Peony 'Yumi'



## rdlsreno (Jun 5, 2011)

My Itoh inter sectional (Herbaceous x Tree) hybrid peony flowered for the first time. I am so excited with its huge almost 8" flower and yellow color. That is my hand! Spring is here.

Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 6, 2011)

wow! that's great!
i need to get me some peony!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, that's an interesting color for a peony, and an interesting size  !!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice flower, 
really like peony, but the time is nearly over here.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 6, 2011)

Very cool. I have never seen a live one before, only from paintings..


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2011)

Crazy, how big is the tree/plant?


----------



## Hera (Jun 6, 2011)

Gosh that's great!! Beautiful.


----------



## nikv (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never heard of intersectional crosses between the two types of peonies before now. So what does the plant look like? I'm curious as to it's growth habit.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 6, 2011)

Stunning bloom! Nice.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is a picture with out my hand and from the internet of the whole plant. The plant can be 2' x 3'.

Ramon

Itoh Peony 'Yumi'


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice, Ramon. I have some Itoh peonies but I didn't know that one. A nice yellow with a beautiful shape. Looks somewhat like Bartzella. I didn't know peonies can be grown in Nevada. I thought they need cool winter to grow well.


nikv: they grow like herbaceous peonies but with a foliage that reminds tree peony (less shiny, coarser). They usally grow 2 to 3 ft tall (sometimes taller here) There are some buds above the soil level that can survive winter.... in theory but not here. Maybe in NV?

The plant does not multiply as quicky as a herbaceous peony. Difficult to divide I shoud say because the buds of the crown are so "tight"


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 6, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Very nice, Ramon. I have some Itoh peonies but I didn't know that one. A nice yellow with a beautiful shape. Looks somewhat like Bartzella. I didn't know peonies can be grown in Nevada. I thought they need cool winter to grow well.
> 
> 
> nikv: they grow like herbaceous peonies but with a foliage that reminds tree peony (less shiny, coarser). They usually grow 2 to 3 ft tall (sometimes taller here) There are some buds above the soil level that can survive winter.... in theory but not here. Maybe in NV?
> ...



They are mericlones and this is a new one by Smith. This is con color yellow. I have another one called 'Cora Louise' white with purple center.

Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 7, 2011)

That is cool. Funny, the clonal name is the same as my girlfriend's.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 7, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That is cool. Funny, the clonal name is the same as my girlfriend's.



Beauty = Yumi! Right?

Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 7, 2011)

rdlsreno said:


> Beauty = Yumi! Right?
> 
> Ramon



Not completely, in this case there are two kanji used, one meaning "reason" and the other "beauty". Of course Japanese folks don't worry about the meaning so much as the sound of a name. That's not so different than other cultures, true?


----------



## nikv (Jun 7, 2011)

Believe it or not, I am able to grow a peony in the San Francisco Bay Area. I'm in zone 9-B. About ten years ago, I planted a small collection of peonies. Only one plant has survived and actually thrived for me. It's an old variety called Festiva Maxima. This year, it had five flowers. The others have slowly faded away, but this one is going strong. I'm curious to know whether this variety would do well in my area. What do you all think?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 7, 2011)

rdlsreno said:


> They are mericlones and this is a new one by Smith. This is con color yellow. I have another one called 'Cora Louise' white with purple center.
> 
> Ramon



Oh! You grow the magnificient "Cora Louise" too. I have that plant too.

All my plants are from tissu culture too.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh! The plant is small!  Nice.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 7, 2011)

My original photo disappeared. I am reposting it.

Ramon

Itoh Peony 'Yumi' with my hand.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow.


----------

